# Best ATV on the market???



## z71mathewsman (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking  for a good used ATV that has not seen a lot of mud. What do you think is the best quality ATV company out there?


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 6, 2010)

honda


----------



## one hogman (Sep 6, 2010)

*Best four Wheeler*

AS my buddy hogman 3 would say " HONDA FOREMAN!!!!"I have an old 2002, 4X4 450 Foreman es  not the fastest not the jazziest but about as bullet proof as it gets in a utility machine.


----------



## Ariel05 (Sep 6, 2010)

honda


----------



## germag (Sep 6, 2010)

Honda.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 6, 2010)

Honda


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 6, 2010)

So far, the Recon 250 I have has been great.  Had it for a year and haven't had any issues yet.

Hard to beat a Honda.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 6, 2010)

you cannot beat a honda. end of story.


----------



## Browning01 (Sep 6, 2010)

Honda.  Nuff said.


----------



## seshooter (Sep 7, 2010)

I like Arctic Cat and Honda.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2010)

I am a huge fan of the Yamaha Grizzly! Had it since 05 and never it never left me stuck or stranded.


----------



## hammerz71 (Sep 7, 2010)

My cousin worked for a Polaris dealership for seven years before getting certified and moving up to being a big rig mechanic so I went to him when I was looking to buy and he advised me to buy a Can-Am for top over-all performance and reliability. 
Bought a new Outlander in 2006 and have never had an issue with it...


----------



## Browning01 (Sep 7, 2010)

well ok, yes my buddy has a grizzly and it has been a good atv.  If money is no object then HECK YES a CAN AM is my choice.


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 7, 2010)

none of the above - Can Am is the only ATV i'll ever buy.


----------



## 440Mopar (Sep 7, 2010)

hope you like those high priced can am parts and having to order your oil filters on the internet....
   while I ride my honda with a walmart filter    HONDA HONDA HONDA   AS long as your not racing honda


----------



## Southern_Buck (Sep 7, 2010)

I cant vote but Ill tell ya what I think is the best IMHO it would have to be a Suzuki I have the kingquad 750 and love it the smaller atvs they make are pretty dang good too I had a 400 Eiger before I bought the KQ and it was a great atv also.


----------



## dawg450r (Sep 8, 2010)

I've got a Honda recon, Honda rancher, and a Suzuki king quad. All are great machines. My buddy has a grizzly, and it is ok, but I think the Hondas are the best. I work a local dealer, and the can am frame looks like it is made out of tin foil. Had one come in that was rolled, and the insurance company totaled it.


----------



## country boy (Sep 8, 2010)

Suzuki all the way


----------



## Swamp Star (Sep 8, 2010)

Kawasaki Brute Force 750. Its the most fun you can have with your clothes on. I got one for sale right now just so I can buy my wife a Teryx.


----------



## SCPO (Sep 9, 2010)

i voted for honda only because that's all i've ever owned. bought through the years 4 three wheelers that were used. no problem with any. bought 1999 recon new. got a 2008 rancher es 4x4 now. really can't say which is best because i've never owned all of them.


----------



## michaellee84 (Sep 13, 2010)

*yamaha*

they actually make a real atv that aint a yamaha>?<  i have owned and rode them all. yamaha hasn't won best in 700 class for past to years for no reason. and won this year in 500 class with the grizzly 550. and i have both the 700 and 550. and love them both. just my opinion.


----------



## germag (Sep 13, 2010)

I've owned Yamaha, Polaris, and Honda. I think that my old 1998 Yamaha Big Bear 350 that got stolen was probably the best 4 wheeler I've owned....but they don't make 'em like that any more. I gave my son a 2001 Yamaha 250 Bear Tracker that has been a pretty good 4-wheeler, but it's not near the machine that old Big Bear was....in fact, none of the newer Yamahas I've seen really impressed me. I will never own another Polaris. I have a Honda 420 Rancher now that is an excellent machine....IMHO, overall, the Hondas rule.


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2010)

Yamaha.

I am a fan of the brute force.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Yamaha owner here, only because I got a deal I couldn't turn down!!........But if I was going to buy a new machine, it would be a Honda!!


----------



## gcobb (Sep 14, 2010)

*Yamaha*

I had a 660 and now have a 700 Grizzly and I think the 4 wheel drive setup is the best of the bunch. 
I grew up loving honda motorcycles, had a 77 model XL 350 and then a 79 model XL 500 which I loved but it seemed everyone else was making innovative improvements except Honda. Now to me it seems like the same thing is happening with their 4 wheelers. Look at the Rincon compared to almost all the other brands' big bores. I haven't had one but have seen it in tests and it didn't do good (although they were put on by Yamaha). Since I've had the Grizzly I have discovered that it has a four wheel drive setup that to me is far superior to anything else I've seen. I haven't had any problem with the drive belt but I have had a problem with the battery and/or regulator which I am still working on.


----------



## eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2010)

*Honda*

Honda,..... nothing else last like a Honda !  I have a 14 year old 1996 300 Foretrax that has never given me a single problem, if you change the oil and filter once a year it might run forever!!  

Only because it's 14 yrs old am I now looking to buy me a New Honda Rancher 4x4, PS, Auto shift.


----------



## LATHEM (Sep 22, 2010)

yamaha i had nothing but problems with my honda foreman we replaced the bearings in it then i broke the frame on it goin into a ditch at about 15 mph so we rewelded that then it started burning atleast a quart of oil in about 3 hours of riding we thought it was the piston rings and i wasnt about to try to fix that so i traded it for a yamaha warrior and i love that thing dont get me wrong i miss my fourwheel drive but i love the warrior


----------



## Robert28 (Sep 22, 2010)

i've owned a '04 350 Honda Rancher 2wd, traded it in on a '07 Honda Foreman ES(this one got stolen), then got a '08 Honda Rubicon, and now own a '10 Honda Rancher 420 with foot shift and power steering. the 420 Rancher is by far my most favorite out of all of them! I acctually looked at Yamaha's several times, and wanted a Grizzly 700 but the Yamaha place around here is just so dang high with their prices. the Honda place, on the other hand, is just as cheap if not cheaper then the place in Tennessee everyone is always talking about. i got my 2010 Rancher, 4wd, power steering, foot shift, olive green, with a 2500 Warn winch for $5400 and some change, out the door. i can't touch a 700 Grizzly with power steering for under $9,500 around here. that's why i keep going back to Honda everytime. not really interested in any other brand besides Yamaha and Honda. Suzuki KQ's maybe, but i'm not driving an hour away for a 4wheeler when i can go 15 min down the road.


----------

